# comment ouvrir Homeplayer??



## big-nambas (10 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai téléchargé Homeplayer, mais... quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment on l'ouvre?
Sur le readmefirst il disent qu'il faut faire un clic-droit sur l'icône dans le doc. mais j'ai un ibook et pas de souris;;; Alors, comment faire avec le pavé numérique???

merci d'avance!!!:


----------



## arcank (10 Septembre 2006)

ctrl+clic c'est un clic droit !


----------



## big-nambas (10 Septembre 2006)

arcank a dit:


> ctrl+clic c'est un clic droit !



Merci beaucoup..; ouis, je sais, je suis trop nul


----------



## big-nambas (10 Septembre 2006)

j'ai beau faire le clic droit sur l'icône dans le doc, rien ne se passe. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée d'un endroit ou je pourrais trouver des conseils clairs et simple pour l'installer correctement et l'utiliser?? Faut-il aussi ouvrir un port spécial?? et comment on fait cela??

En fait, ce que je veux faire c'est juste pouvoir regarder sur la tv des dvds en utilisant le lecteur de l'ibook!

ma config: Ibook G4, OSX 10.4.7, freebox V4 avec carte wifi.

merci d'avance


----------



## arcank (10 Septembre 2006)

As-tu d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; le Freeplayer, une version sp&#233;ciale de VLC ?
Car il semble que le Homeplayer soit un mod du FreePlayer


----------



## big-nambas (10 Septembre 2006)

arcank a dit:


> As-tu déjà installé le Freeplayer, une version spéciale de VLC ?
> Car il semble que le Homeplayer soit un mod du FreePlayer



Eh non, j'ignorais qu'il fallait faire cela. Donc, j'installe d'abord Freeplayer et ensuite Homeplayer???
je ne vais pouvoir le faire que demain, ensuite je donnerai des nouvelles


----------



## nikolo (11 Septembre 2006)

tu n'as pas besoin d'installer vlc version sp&#233;ciale. N'importe quel vlc fait l'affaire. Idem pas besoin de demarrer vlc pour avoir le freeplayer actif. homeplayer s'encharge pour toi.

LE suel truc c'est d'avoir valider les conditions generales de ventes valid&#233;s (attendre 24 heures) concernant le freeplayer pour que cela fonctionne :




> L'acc&#232;s au service Freeplayer implique la prise de connaissance et la validation des nouvelles Conditions G&#233;n&#233;rales de Vente qui, entre autres, int&#232;grent et couvrent les usages de cette solution.
> Une fois les nouvelles C.G.V. valid&#233;es, le service Freeplayer est disponible sous 24h.


 

J'utilise aussi homeplayer et il fonctionne tres bien.

Dans le dock tu fait un ctrl+clic et tu fais ouvrir le manager.

c'est ton panneau de control ou tu lui dis ou se trouve vlc, tes dossiers de photos , de music de video.... sans oublier d'appuyer sur enregistrer prefs pour qu'il conserve en m&#233;moire tes reglages.

le seul truc que j'ai pas reussi &#224; configuerer c'est l'indication de mon lecteur de DVD integr&#233; au mac. je ne connais pas son chemein mais c'est pas grave car je passe par mon home cinema pour benfier du 5.1 surround.

Bref il fonctionne pas mal. Les podcast aussi d'ailleurs via le home player


----------



## big-nambas (11 Septembre 2006)

J'utilise aussi homeplayer et il fonctionne tres bien.
 
Dans le dock tu fait un ctrl+clic et tu fais ouvrir le manager.
 
c'est ton panneau de control ou tu lui dis ou se trouve vlc a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien &#231;a mon probl&#232;me, j'ai beau faire ctrl+clic, le manager ne s'ouvre pas. J'ai re-t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; Homeplayer, mais, rien &#224; faire, il ne s'ouvre pas. Je pige pas ce qui se passe. Tu es sous osX 10.4.7???
> Est-ce que j'ai bien fait ce qu'il faut,, le clic droit, c'est crtl ET clic ou ctrl "la touche+" et clic??


----------



## nikolo (11 Septembre 2006)

oui je suis sous tiger 4.7.

tu fais crtl et tu click sur le bouton de ton tracpak sur ton portable et tu dois avoir un  menu deroulant avec ouvrir le manger en haut de al liste.

essaye en virant les prefs de homplayer (c un fichier .plist) en le recherchant avec le finder en tapant homeplayer.


----------



## big-nambas (11 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> oui je suis sous tiger 4.7.
> 
> tu fais crtl et tu click sur le bouton de ton tracpak sur ton portable et tu dois avoir un menu deroulant avec ouvrir le manger en haut de al liste.
> 
> essaye en virant les prefs de homplayer (c un fichier .plist) en le recherchant avec le finder en tapant homeplayer.


 

bon, c'est bein ce que j'ai fait! 
J'ai bien le menu d&#233;roulat avec manager en haut de la liste, mais rien &#224; faire pour ouvrir Manager.
Je vais essayer de virer les prefs (ce soir en rentrant du boulot) et je dirai ensuite si &#231;a marche. (Est-ce que je peux les trouver avec Spotlight???)


----------



## regiseric (14 Septembre 2006)

big-nambas a dit:


> bon, c'est bein ce que j'ai fait!
> J'ai bien le menu déroulat avec manager en haut de la liste, mais rien à faire pour ouvrir Manager.
> Je vais essayer de virer les prefs (ce soir en rentrant du boulot) et je dirai ensuite si ça marche. (Est-ce que je peux les trouver avec Spotlight???)



Bonjour big-nambas,

Si cela t'interesse, je viens de résoudre exactement le même problème que toi. je ne sais pas si pour toi la raison est la même, mais je t'indique, à tout hasard mes manips :

"J'ai résolu le problème et maintenant, HP manager s'ouvre bien (je suis très tétu et je n'aime pas que mon mac me résiste). 
Voila ce que j'ai fait: 
-d'abord, j'ai réinstallé le systéme (bonjour le boulot !) : toujours pareil ! 
-ensuite j'ai eu l'idée d'aller verifier avec la console le crashlog de java, et là, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un problème dans le dossier de mon compte user/bibliothéque/java/extension. Dans ce dossier il y avait 5 fichiers .jar. Je les ai viré tour à tour du dossier, et quand j'ai viré le "xerces.jar", et bien l'ouverture de HP manager s'est effectuée normalement. Je ne sais pas d'ou venait ce fichier (qui n'existe pas dans la bibliothéque du second compte que j'avais créé), mais je m'en inquiéterais en temps utile. 
Voila, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre, tant mieux car, j'ai pu constater en allant sur d'autres forums, que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir ce problème. 
Maintenant, je vais enfin pouvoir tester ce petit logiciel.  "

Bon courage et A+


----------



## nikolo (14 Septembre 2006)

et bien quelle arriv&#233;e sur le forum pour un 1er post.

bonjour et bravo pour la solution.

tu vas voir il fonctionne pas si mal ce soft.


----------



## regiseric (14 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> et bien quelle arrivée sur le forum pour un 1er post.
> 
> bonjour et bravo pour la solution.
> 
> tu vas voir il fonctionne pas si mal ce soft.



Bonsoir,

Merci Nikolo, mais je crains que ce ne soit qu'un feu de paille.
En effet; je crois que je vais arréter avec HP, quoique que ce soit un un logiciel très attractif, mais c'est trop compliqué. 
En effet, depuis que j'ai réusi à ouvrir HP manager, je m'efforce de lire des films sur ma télé via la freebox HD, sans succés. 
Je lance des chargement de films depuis la TV ou depuis HP, à chaque fois, après 1 mn, le résultat est: " le chargement a échoué". 
J'ai lu toutes les pages du forum du concepteur, et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution ni d'explication compréhensible. 
J'ai paramétré les préférence comme indiqué sur les différents posts, rien n'y fait, VLC ne s'ouvre pas. 
Je renonce. Dommage, c'est à priori un logiciel beaucoup plus convivial, mais au moins, freeplayer ne me pose pas de problème. 
A+


----------



## nikolo (15 Septembre 2006)

bizarre moi cela a fonctionn&#233; des le debut. 

idem j'arrive &#224; voir mes podcast &#224; la tele (enfin ceux en video).

Seul repproche c'est assez lent quand m&#234;me mais fonctionnelle. Ce qui est bien c'est que cela evite de graver pour regarder un truc qu'on est sur de ne pas garder.

Seul bemol: l'affichage des photos , j'ai pas encore compris les touches a utiliser. une fois sur deux j'arrive pas a faire defiler mes photos , je reste sur 2 -3 photos qui apparaissent en boucle.


sinon avec la freebox HD utilise le disque dur c'est plus rapide pour regarder tes divx et photos. pas encore le mp3.


----------



## regiseric (15 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> bizarre moi cela a fonctionné des le debut.
> 
> idem j'arrive à voir mes podcast à la tele (enfin ceux en video).
> 
> ...



Bonjour nikolo,

Bien, j'ai fini par y arriver(avec de l'obstination, on arrive à tout). J'avais mis HP et VLC dans un dossier et le dossier dans "Applications". En fait, même en indiquant précisement le chemin de VLC dans les prefs de HP, il semble que cela ne marche pas pour lancer VLC.
Quand j'ai sorti HP et VLC du dossier et mis les deux "tout nus" dans Applications tout s'est arrangé, et je peux enfin profiter de ce petit logiciel sympa.
Je n'ai pas encore vraiment testé l'affichage des photos, mais comme c'est quelque chose qui m'interesse beaucoup, je vais le faire bientôt et je te tiendrais au courant si je trouve une solution au défilement.
A+


----------



## nikolo (15 Septembre 2006)

ok


----------

